# Riding around Park City



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I am going to be in Park City at the beginning of July. I am looking for routes to ride, from downtown PC. I have mapped out a loop to Kamas, through Midway and up Pine Canyon Rd.

Any other recommended routes? Not looking to drive anywhere, straight from my hotel (near the High School) and out on the road.


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

This route may be more than you want but certainly a great way to see SL,UT and a few canyons. This route actually includes a few miles of I-80 riding, which is legal in UT since its really the only direct route from Emigration Canyon to PC. You also get ~2 miles of dirt road riding through Jeremy Ranch. Guardsman pass and the climb behind Deer Valley will be some of tough climbing but worth it for the spectacular views. 

https://app.strava.com/activities/194618042

This ride is in the Summit Park neighborhood. If you want some steep hills to climb. 

https://app.strava.com/activities/193664702

And finally, this little loop around Park City up and over behind the Olympic Park is fun. 

https://app.strava.com/activities/188079885


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

One more. This is the Summit Challenge ride for the National Ability Center. Scenic route that may go in the same area you've mapped yourself:

https://app.strava.com/activities/184387772


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks. I will use these to follow some and work out some routs. I like the first route, goes right near my sisters place in Holladay.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

There are many great rides: empire pass, wolf creek pass, mirror lake highway, midway/heber loop, Brown's canyon


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Also chalk creek canyon and the ride to Morgan. You can see some of those on the ultimate challenge/ tour of Utah and tour of park city websites


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

What about Big Cottonwood canyon? Just checking on google maps, it doesnt look like there is much of a shoulder. Is it okay still?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

What is the condition of Jeremy Ranch Rd/E Canyon Rd? It looks like dirt on the maps, I assume it is well graded??


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you're right about Jeremy Ranch road, but I haven't biked it and haven't driven on it, either, for a few years. 

Big Cottonwood from SLC to Brighton has a good shoulder on the side climbing the canyon, except for a few short segments, so I usually feel quite safe there. There are usually quite a few cyclists on that road. 

The road to Guardsman Pass from Brighton is narrower and has none, but the traffic is slower and less voluminous so it's fine. 

I've only biked Empire Pass once but I recall a good shoulder except at the top, where the road is unfortunately quite rough (worse for descending than climbing, in my experience).


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Will be there this week/weekend to explore. cheers.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm working the next 7 days, but I live in Holladay, so if you're wanting some company shoot me an email; if my work schedule allows we could maybe meet up (assuming I won't slow you down too much; I ride the canyons a lot but I'm not particularly fast, and I'm currently jet-lagged and a bit out of shape after 2 weeks in China).

Charlie


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Charlie, sent you a PM.

I did my planned ride from PC to Kamas, Midway and up Pine Canyon Dr/Empire Pass. One of the most brutal, most beautiful rides I have done.
https://www.strava.com/activities/337618478


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice! That's a great ride. Empire Pass is featured in the Tour of Utah each year and very tough....


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

thalo said:


> What is the condition of Jeremy Ranch Rd/E Canyon Rd? It looks like dirt on the maps, I assume it is well graded??


It's usually OK to ride and I've see some Strava postings lately that are most likely being done on road bikes. If you want to do a big loop go up and over Guardsman's through Deer Valley, down BCC and across to Immigration Canyon, Big Mountain, down to the dirt road to Jeremy Ranch and back into PC. Probably about 80 miles.


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*I'm going*

I'm going to bump the thread


----------

